# DELL SE198WFP 19" LCD monitor



## vivekbabbudelhi (Dec 6, 2007)

Bought a Dell SE198WFP 19”LCD monitor for my cousin.



First impressions…..it’s a very good looking piece of beauty .On performance basis too it delivers. Its lotta better than viewsonic value series or LG stuff or analog Samsungs (non BW’s) …..and its hard to believe that SE198WFP is  a value offering from dell …..



*img155.imageshack.us/img155/4239/img0467custompi2.th.jpg


*img155.imageshack.us/img155/2869/img0465customdc3.th.jpg

*img155.imageshack.us/img155/8404/img0469customnv8.th.jpg


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey ?????

what a sick review 





I have a great respect for the detailed reviews of urs... Please provide a better and upto the mark review by ur own std (which is pretty high) 

Eagerly waiting for a better and upto the mark review of the stuff


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 6, 2007)

And what was the exact price?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Dec 6, 2007)

since it is a value series from Dell....hw abt its build quality? same as good OLD Dell??


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok guys …….here it is 
  Details regarding purchase are:
Total payment: Rs 10,300/-  inc. of tax & delivery for delhi(3yrs warranty)
  Date of receiving quotation: 26 NOV
Date of sending cash: 27 nov by credit card                                                                                                        date date of order:27 nov                                                                                                                                  
   Date of delivery: 6 dec
  Bundle: VGA cable, DVI-D cable, stand, 19”panel, Driver cd

  Monitor details : *DVI-D HDCP* enabled input, vga input, 19” in 16:10 ratio,1440 X 900 max & native resolution , TN panel ….more here

*www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/se198wfp?c=in&cs=inbsd1&l=en&s=bsd


  Now coming over to monitor…build quality is excellent ,I must say anyone can’t even predict by looking at it that it’s a value offering. Monitor stand’s base is flat with a glossy finish at edges. Buttons at front are of robust quality, plus back is also with a shiny gloss…..no use of cheap plastic whatsoever…..one short word awesome…….“DELL products have a robust build quality”


  Now over to performance….panel is rated at a 1000:1 typical contrast ratio but actually it’s a marketing strategy as for TN’s 800:1 or a 1000:1 typical contrast ratio doesn’t makes a difference
  Colors are very well produced with a definite crisp, no ghosting whatsoever, no backlight bleeding at all. Monitor works like a charm…I’m more than satisfied with this panel considering I also have a high end panel Samsung 940BW & 2 value dell E228WFPs to compare
  Overall Performance rankings are 940BW>SE198WP>E228WFP


  Now over to its competitors in market ….viewsonic value monitors have nothing but crap..Currently viewsonic is using a lot of cheap TN films from Chinese manufacturers in value monitors & to be true these films are pathetic…Samsung analogs are not a good choice whatsoever, LG is also finding a hard time with defective stuff


  For its performance, build quality & after sales support from dell this monitor is highly recommended by me..Don’t look further it u are looking for a value 19” widescreen


  Another thing here when I ordered this monitor it was available for 10,800rs inc tax & delivery in delhi so I got a discount of rs 500 over it as I’m previous dell customer……………………………..but currently this monitor is available for Rs 9,800/- inc tax & delivery for Delhi…OMG don’t look beyond this beauty now


  Cheers 
  vivek


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 7, 2007)

but in dell site it is 8400+tax
so 8400+ 4% tax is 8750/- only. Then how come it is 10.3k?
Nyways even at 10.3, its has gud vfm.
*dellstoreroa02.sg.dell.com/public/cart/configurator.jsp?prd_id=41616&sr_no=13

*img212.imageshack.us/img212/7908/dellal5.th.jpg


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Dec 7, 2007)

^^its actually 
                  Total Amount  	Rs   	 8,400.00
Total Amount Before Tax 	Rs  	8,400.00
CD/CVD/Excise Duty 	Rs  	1,038.24
VAT - 4% 	Rs  	377.53
Total Amount Before OCTROI TAX 	Rs  	9,815.77
OCTROI - 0% 	Rs  	0.00
Total Tax 	Rs  	1,415.77
Total Amount After Tax 	Rs  	9,815.77



			
				vivekbabbudelhi said:
			
		

> Another thing here when I ordered this monitor it was available for 10,800rs inc tax & delivery in delhi so I got a discount of rs 500 over it as I’m previous dell customer……………………………..but currently this monitor is available for Rs 9,800/- inc tax & delivery for Delhi…


----------



## apacheman (Dec 7, 2007)

Even i found this * DELL SE198WFP* LCD very tempting. Shall i go for it? i've also seen the *Viewsonic VX 1940w*, which is about to come soon, anyone knows what wil it cost? it has a 1680x1050 res inspite being a 19", and a dynamic contrast of 3000, dunno how far is it true or jus a marketing gimmick. and jus a point, i'm not an avid hardcore gamer.

n how is the *Dell UltraSharpTM  1908WFP* offering from dell, is it worth going for it or stick to the *DELL SE198WFP*?

Well, i'm eagerly waiting for ur suggestions...

Well, i came across yet another model *Dell SP2008WFP*, it has an Integrated webcam n mic, and its a 20". around 2k bucks more than the 19" one. Dou you think it'll be a good decision to for this one?
and it has one more senior 22" model, which has hot a HDMI port, i jus wanted to know what is this port for n does it really make a differnce in the image n video quality in every day use. n do we have to have a HDMI graphics card to connect it or DVI will do?
Clear my doubts anyone, plz....


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Dec 7, 2007)

dell SE198WFP for 9.8k is an excellent panel to start with but if u can expand ur budget then then do consider SP2008WFP currently available for 12.7k..this monitor is currently under huge discount (8k) & its a RTA overdriven panel .......22" SP2208WFP with HDMI is also a RTA overdriven panel 

basically HDMI is  same as  DVI-D  for picture quality ...HDMI is useful for connecting a monitor with a PS3 or a dvd layer

 only one word stay away from viewsonic


----------



## apacheman (Dec 7, 2007)

vivekbabbudelhi said:
			
		

> dell SE198WFP for 9.8k is an excellent panel to start with but if u can expand ur budget then then do consider SP2008WFP currently available for 12.7k..this monitor is currently under huge discount (8k) & its a RTA overdriven panel .......22" SP2208WFP with HDMI is also a RTA overdriven panel
> 
> basically HDMI is  same as  DVI-D  for picture quality ...HDMI is useful for connecting a monitor with a PS3 or a dvd layer
> 
> only one word stay away from viewsonic



you mean to say that the DELL SP2008WFP is for 8k? are you sure? If yes, then whee can i avail that offer from? i checked the site, it says something about * Limited Time Offers* "Disc Code: Rs 8025 Cash Off Offline" what does that mean? but when i Customize it for purchsing the total amounts to Rs 12,331/-. Now i am confused.
Help me out plz, if the offer is really valid, then i dont wanna lose it.
And what does an RTA Overdriven Panel mean?
Thnx again...
Aah! i've recheked it, its not for 8k, actually there's a deduction of 8k, of course humungous amount, which makes it around 12.3k incl tax. that's cool ofcourse.


----------



## raj.singla (Dec 8, 2007)

Vivek even i wabnt to purchse a new LCD till the end of month of Jan..
So i want to start searching for good LCD'S...
I want to go for 19'' or above LCD's...
My budget is around 20k FOR THIS...
i had 8600GT nvidia graphic card n i m also using Leadtek internal TV Tuner card...
So pls guide me that which panel will be best suitable for me... as i m movie buff n hardcor gamer too...


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Dec 8, 2007)

^^ u are a gamer then u should definitely try to expand ur budget a little by about 2k ..& get a dell SP2208WFP 22" lcd monitor , its a RTA overdriven panel & best suitable for gaming.

people have got this for  21k with 5 yrs warranty so start negotiating today


----------



## raj.singla (Dec 8, 2007)

Should i consider LCD tv of 20'' in this regards...
N is this DELL LCD monitor hd enabled..
Should nt i go for 24''

Pls post the details of 22'' LCD too as why u r backing it up?


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Dec 8, 2007)

raj.singla said:
			
		

> Should i consider LCD tv of 20'' in this regards...



most of lcd tv's below 32" are crap..



			
				raj.singla said:
			
		

> N is this DELL LCD monitor hd enabled..


yes it supports 720p over hdmi



			
				raj.singla said:
			
		

> Should nt i go for 24''


dude its ur cash ...u have to decide how & how much to blow


----------



## apacheman (Dec 8, 2007)

vivekbabbudelhi said:
			
		

> yes it supports 720p over hdmi



But Dell SP2008WFP only has a DVI-D port, it hasnt got HDMI. so how can it be HD capable? 
and can we connect the DVI to a HDMI monitor?  or can we connect a HDMI port to a DVI monitor? what'll be the difference?


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Dec 8, 2007)

^^ there i was talking about 22" sp2208wfp it has hdmi

yes we can connect a hdmi port to a dvi-d monitor with a adapter like this

*www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10419&cs_id=1041902&p_id=2080&seq=1&format=2

basically HDMI is DVI-D + DIGITAL AUDIO


----------



## raj.singla (Dec 8, 2007)

Pls give the price of 24'' too
n the specifications of both the screens....
Should 20'' screen having HDMI port n slow response time be better option than 22''I mean Getting the best In 20'' screen rather than opting for a medicore performing 22''?
What's ur call on this Vivek?

n how will u review Smsung Mist?


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Dec 9, 2007)

raj.singla said:
			
		

> Pls give the price of 24'' too
> n the specifications of both the screens....
> Should 20'' screen having HDMI port n slow response time be better option than 22''I mean Getting the best In 20'' screen rather than opting for a medicore performing 22''?
> What's ur call on this Vivek?
> ...



i really cant understand what do u want to say???

dude first of all decide ur budget


----------



## raj.singla (Dec 9, 2007)

I m ready to pay for full HD'' if it s really worth it..
I m of the believe that Gadgets r not updated daily...So it better to invest one time rather than investing after every year....
The main thing i m looking for is Quality..
But i want to make sure th money i m paying for the LCD monitor is worth paying for it....


----------



## aditya_v (Dec 9, 2007)

hi, i am thinking of buying a new monitor, but can'y decide which one to buy among
Dell E198WFP - 19" 
SP2008WF - 20"

can anyone tell me which is better? i mean, is it worth to spend for an extra inch?
is SP2008WF good for gaming and movies?


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Dec 9, 2007)

raj.singla said:
			
		

> I m ready to pay for full HD'' if it s really worth it..
> I m of the believe that Gadgets r not updated daily...So it better to invest one time rather than investing after every year....
> The main thing i m looking for is Quality..
> But i want to make sure th money i m paying for the LCD monitor is worth paying for it....



currently only 24" are full HD & hence there is a premium for that.
one E248WFP is a TN based @ 26-27k & other 2407WFP is a S-PVA panel @ 40k

IMHO 24" E248WFP is grossly overpriced right now considering 22" E228WFP retailed for 28k 8 months back & currently its up for grabs for 15k 
so i think im pretty much clear here

full HD is gonna  pay u if u attach it with a ps3 which can support 1080p output   or say a graphics card that can really chalk  out playable frames at 1920x1200 resolution!!
for movies its not gonna pay as they are watched from a distance
full HD is also good for office work including spreadsheets

moreover as far as i know there is no better warranty upkeep in INDIA than DELL

pair ur product with a 5 yrs advance exchange & u have a peaceful mind for 5 yrs!!!


----------



## raj.singla (Dec 9, 2007)

Vivek i have been waiting the prices for 24'' to come down from the long time...
40k Is too much for me..
I didnt knew abt the 26k version though...
What's diff between the two? why there is diff. of such huge prices?
Can u pls post the specifiactions of both the LCD also...I know u r master at these things....
I have also heard from my dealer that market price of computers r best in Jan as dec last week is holiday in western countries..So Dealers over there do give special offers like we recieve from outr dealers at Diwali...
So prices do fall in the first fortnight of Jan.
Also, i have 8600GT graphic card only so will it support games graphics @ such resolutions..I mean will it able to support HD content?


----------



## assasin (Dec 9, 2007)

^^^^  forget bout gaming at HD res witha 8600GT (i.e at 1920x1200).u'll need to 2*8800 Ultra to deliver playable fps at high settins at those res though ur 8600GT will support playback of hd content.
if ur r ready to pay 40k then i think its best to invest in a SONY Bravia 26" HD tv.u can use it for both watching tv and as a monitor.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Dec 10, 2007)

@raj.. dude plz. look at posts patiently & do learn to use search engines as they yield lot more info


			
				vivekbabbudelhi said:
			
		

> currently only 24" are full HD & hence there is a premium for that.
> one E248WFP is a TN based @ 26-27k & other 2407WFP is a S-PVA panel @ 40k





			
				assasin said:
			
		

> ^^^^ forget bout gaming at HD res witha 8600GT (i.e at 1920x1200).u'll need to 2*8800 Ultra to deliver playable fps at high settins at those res though ur 8600GT will support playback of hd content.


eactly true



			
				assasin said:
			
		

> if ur r ready to pay 40k then i think its best to invest in a SONY Bravia 26" HD tv.u can use it for both watching tv and as a monitor.


dont even think of using a 1366 x 768 panel or hd ready stuff as a pc monitor for some basic work .At that  size  : resolution ratio & at that brightness ur eyes would cry.Hd ready panels are only good enough for gaming & movies.
One more thing most tv below 32" are crap.If im given a choice to choose between a 24" full HD monitor & a 26" HD ready TV for using it for both watching tv and as a monitor,I would choose a 24" S-PVA monitor anyday.


----------



## raj.singla (Dec 10, 2007)

@ Vivek [dont even think of using a 1366 x 768 panel or hd ready stuff as a pc monitor for some basic work .At that  size  : resolution ratio & at that brightness ur eyes would cry.Hd ready panels are only good enough for gaming & movies.]


Then i guess i would have to drop the idea of 24'' LCD monitor as as nan engg. i soend lot of time on computer daily...
I dont want to hurt my eyes...Besides i dont have money to upgrade my graphic card too....
so Guys pls suggest Which LCD monitor should i go for keeping in watch that i used it for long duration of time in a day too??

What do u mean when u say that 26k is a tn based LCD Monitor?


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Dec 11, 2007)

^^^ i think  u have pretty much messed up with things here.This is it

LCD TV of 26" or 32" generally have a panel resolution of 1366 x 768 & are labelled as HD ready.It can though accept a 1080p signal over HDMI but it would scan it down according to its internal circuitry i.e to its panel resolution say 1366 x 768!!

LCD monitor of 24"   generally has a panel resolution of 1920 x 1200 & is labelled as full HD  i.e  can accept a 1080p signal over DVI-D.

LCD monitors of 20" & 22"   generally have a panel resolution of 1680 x 1050 & are labelled as HD ready  i.e  can accept a 720p signal over DVI-D.


----------



## raj.singla (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok thanx for the info but which among has the most soothing effect on eyes?
n is there ny relation bw Resoultion n its soothing effect on the eye?
n is there ny relation bw FULL HD n HD Ready n its soothing effect on the eye?
I m little confused over these things..Pls make me clear regarding this 2...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 12, 2007)

Any lcd monitor running at its native resolution will have a soothing effect on your eyes. So in case of a 24" display, you must run it @ 1920*1200 to attain a crisp image. If you try to run it at any other resolution the text will be blurry, thus strain on the eyes.
Also using a DVI input, greatly improves the quality of display and with all this use the "clear type" fonts.
So as long as the image is crisp and clear it will have "soothing" effect on your eyes.
Get yourself a monitor if you work with text n other graphics work. If you just want to use your pc as an entertainment box then get a lcd tv.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Dec 12, 2007)

raj.singla said:
			
		

> n is there ny relation bw Resoultion n its soothing effect on the eye?



yeah its "size:resolution" ratio in layman terms




			
				raj.singla said:
			
		

> n is there ny relation bw FULL HD n HD Ready n its soothing effect on the eye?



no as far as pc LCD monitors are concerned they  optimised to be used  from near i.e 50-70cm

whereas LCD tv are optimised to be used from a distance i.e optimally 3-7m


----------



## raj.singla (Dec 12, 2007)

Allright....So According to u 8600gt can support upto what size of LCD Monitor?
I think that will help us come to a decision that which screen should i go for?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 12, 2007)

8600gt can support upto 30" (2560*1600) dual monitors but don't even think about about gaming at that resolution. I wouls suggest you buy a 24" or even a 22" display.


----------



## raj.singla (Dec 12, 2007)

John will my high end games work fine on 24''...I want to get an Full HD ready Monitor...
That's why i m anxious to know this...
Look at my PC config. it can give u better Idea
Processor C2d E4300 1.8Ghz overclocked to 3 Ghz...
Mb Asus P5N-E Sli 
Ram Transcend 2 GB Ram @ 800 MHZ
Hdd 320 GB Sata 2 with 16 mb buffer...

n ofcourse Graphic card of xfx 8600GT...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes, games will certainly run but you will have to settle for *medium setting*. Can't expect more from 8600gt. 

See gaming depends on the resolution and not the size of the monitor. To fully enjoy your "highend" games at full HD resolution your will need a 8800GTX or even a SLI.

*Full HD = 1920*1080, so get yourself atleast 24 incher  * BTW, whats your budget?


----------



## raj.singla (Dec 13, 2007)

my budget was abt 20k but due to 24'' i guess i ca stetch it a little...26k is not a prob..
But is it s advicable to shell out that 13k for S-vga panel?
What's difference of both the panels?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 14, 2007)

It's S-PVA and not S-vga 

*Read this* *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TFT_LCD

I am also thinking of getting myself that Dell 24" 26k.


----------



## raj.singla (Dec 15, 2007)

thanx for the info...
Sue to less Response time TN panel is good but S-PVA do offer good colour gamet n Viewing angle....
But i ll be certainly going for TN based panel for its less response time...
Hey i have heard this thing from my dealer(He also have good knowledge on Computer Peripherals) that LED based TFT will be in mainstream market in the next 6-9 MOnths...These LED based TFT'S will take the TfT'S to a new level..
Till date Samsung has lauched them but they r way too much costly at this time..
He advised me to take 20'' Panel of Dell Currently at abt 10800 plus tax So that i can easily upgrade myself with that TFT panel after one year...
Till at the end of next year i can upgrade my graphic card too...So that will be a much better option to play games at high resolutions with high quality rather than taking a 24'' LCD right now n getting struck as my card wont support those levels of Resolutions....
What's ur call on this?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Dec 15, 2007)

That can surely be done. 

Since I recently sold both my lcd display  I am looking to get a new one as soon as possible. 

But then why do you want to buy a lcd now, rather wait 6-9 months and get the new display.


----------



## raj.singla (Dec 15, 2007)

Actually i will need another PC's after some time.One for my Home n one for myself...So i plan to get LED Screen at that point...So now i m looking 4wd to have a 20'' screen in the first 15 days of Jan but if Prices of Dell 24''' TN based falls drastically then i mighted be tempted to go for it...
Which one u r looking 4wd to have?


----------



## raj.singla (Dec 18, 2007)

No Replies from Vivek n John? where r u men>


----------

